# Just brought my Shetland ewe lamb home!



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

I have named her rose, and where yes she is skittish, she is still highly curious of me and allowed me to pick her up without fuss, and even let me poke around her wool a bit when I got her home. Still no sign lice or mites, YES!!





She is in her little quarantine pen until I know for a fact shes safe, though our set up is not ideal...
Were moving things around still to try and make room. God we need a barn 




Underneath the lamb wool her pelt is turning a GORGEOUS silver grey color, so were hoping that she will become a silver 




Shes a little bit upset about being by herself, but the barn cat quickly took care of letting her know shes not alone. Spooked the day lights out of her until she realized the cat was rustling the hay.   
Her little hooves look great, her mouth is all clear, and her ears have no gunk in them 
I think shes adorable, even if shes just for the LGD puppys, (explanation here, http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24186 just read it, its silly, but it makes my family happy)
So, what do you guys think


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 31, 2013)

Cute! 

She looks evil in the 2nd picture though!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

Ohhhh, she is pretty! So guess your a sheeple now! 

Careful she doesn't trample the pups, sheep seem to be so much more nervous with the dogs than the goats are.

I love her face!

What is her name????


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Cute!
> 
> She looks evil in the 2nd picture though!


Yup...shes out to get me.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, she is pretty! So guess your a sheeple now!
> 
> Careful she doesn't trample the pups, sheep seem to be so much more nervous with the dogs than the goats are.
> 
> ...


Hehe yup! i have goats and sheep now XD My family thinks im nuts!
Were going to see how she acts with the pups since she was born around Great Pyrenees LDG's, and if she reacts badly, then we will just let her stay where she is. But if shes good then we will house the pups with her at night and then let them out int he morning so my family can rest easily without constantly asking me if the puppys are ok. 
Oh geeze I didnt even put her name, I have decided to name her Rose


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Grr...Spoke to soon, I just found some lice near her hind end. Blast it!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a number of lambs at another farm which are 3/4 romney but one of them looked loke a shetland and now I've seen the pics Its a shet for sure.
Like the pics and welcome to sheepsville


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I have a number of lambs at another farm which are 3/4 romney but one of them looked loke a shetland and now I've seen the pics Its a shet for sure.
> Like the pics and welcome to sheepsville


Well I am very glad my pictures could help  
And thank you 
Though do you have any clue how to get rid of lice? I found some on her T_T


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 31, 2013)

There is a pour on product called Ultra Boss at Tractor Supply


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> There is a pour on product called Ultra Boss at Tractor Supply


Awesome!! Thank you


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 31, 2013)

Her fleece will turn grey. Her color is moorit, but she has the greying gene too. You can tell by her grey lips. She's a cutie! My Inna looks almost identical.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Her fleece will turn grey. Her color is moorit, but she has the greying gene too. You can tell by her grey lips. She's a cutie! My Inna looks almost identical.


Ah awesome!! I was really hoping she would turn grey!  
Oh this is exciting!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 31, 2013)

She's adorable! The new dog toy 

I've been treating my sheep for lice with Permectrin. You can get it at Southern States of Tractor Supply.  If she has them, you can give her two treatments 14 days apart. I guess it's most effective when you shear them, but I haven't sheared my sheep yet. They've had 2 treatments, but I've yet to tell how well it's working. I think it can take up to 8 weeks to kill the whole life cycle of the lice. You just apply it to their back, it's pretty easy. Good luck!


----------



## TeamChaos (Feb 1, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 1, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should look something like this when she's been sheared.






How old is she?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 1, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yay!!!
Shes 10 months old I believe


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 1, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> She's adorable! The new dog toy
> 
> I've been treating my sheep for lice with Permectrin. You can get it at Southern States of Tractor Supply.  If she has them, you can give her two treatments 14 days apart. I guess it's most effective when you shear them, but I haven't sheared my sheep yet. They've had 2 treatments, but I've yet to tell how well it's working. I think it can take up to 8 weeks to kill the whole life cycle of the lice. You just apply it to their back, it's pretty easy. Good luck!


Just got some lice stuff! Here's hoping they will be gone!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 1, 2013)

I just wanted to say she's BEAUTIFUL!  
 those lice....
loooooove the fieece.....oh the possibilities.....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 1, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say she's BEAUTIFUL!
> those lice....
> loooooove the fieece.....oh the possibilities.....


Hehe thank you! I am very excited to see how she looks after her first sheering TwT 
I cant wait!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 11, 2013)

To everyone who wanted to see my sheep sheared for the first time and what color she really is, go here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24310&p=2 Post number 13


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 11, 2013)

Dangnabit people! Now you're  making me want another bype of sheep to round out my 'collection'!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 11, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Dangnabit people! Now you're  making me want another bype of sheep to round out my 'collection'!!!


The people in this forum are horrible enablers. I caution you now!


----------

